# Getting $50 per ride VS. $3 per ride



## sfuberxdr (Dec 27, 2017)

Not knocking UberX, am looking for advice/insights. First picture is a $50 fare that Uber took little from in fees and second picture shows a $3 take home fare after Uber took over 50% in fees.

How do I receive more of these meat and potatoes fares that pay $68 an hour with UberX? Why did Uber take over half of the $6 fare? I am somewhat new to how the billing works.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Well...
1 you are entitled to no more than time/distance as specified by your local rates,

2 uber can charge the customer whatever they want for whatever reason they want (This isn't sarcasm, this is reality)


3 What you get paid is either more or less than what the customer pays. (Sometimes they DO INFACT PAY MORE THAN WHAT THEY COLLECT)
{I suspect that if 1/10 customer is undercharge $1.00 , 9/10 is overcharged $1.00, 5/10 are overcharged by more than $5.00} so this is an excuse to overcharge customers.


4 Sometimes your pay is multiplied by a "surge" amount. However the customer can be charged a surge without paying you any extra.




So.... basically, what the customer pays isn't necessarily tied to what you are paid.


But for all min trips, uber takes just over half the fare. it's not fair, it's reality thou.


Long fares are normally pretty rare, expect way more $6 fares than $60. As to how to get those there really isn't a trick, it's dumb luck (not counting conspiracy theories)


So a trip that is 10 miles 20 minutes...

Will cost anywhere between $5.00 and $20-25 and even-$100

With your pay being about $20.00+


Confused yet?


Yup..


Your supposed to be.


----------



## Angler72 (Dec 25, 2017)

I just started driving and noticed this as well. There doesn’t seem to be a methodology as to how this happens, I don’t understand the point of being so shady about it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sfuberxdr said:


> How do I receive more of these meat and potatoes fares that pay $68 an hour with UberX?


Be at the right place at the right time when pax requests.

Just because you like long rides doesnt mean someone needs one. When they do need one, maybe you'll be in the middle of another ride, or maybe it'll happen when you take a pee break.

It's not that hard to understand that it's mostly luck and chance.


----------



## sfuberxdr (Dec 27, 2017)

Mears answered it pretty well Cableguyone. UberX takes over 50% commission on shooooort rides. Pretty genious loss prevention method (and money maker).


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Don't worry about how much uber takes from the ride. Uber takes whatever they want. What you need to know is that drivers get paid by miles and time...and that's all you need to know. Why do drivers care how much uber gets when they can do nothing to change it. Worry about what you get out of the ride and if it's profitable for you.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

sfuberxdr said:


> Mears answered it pretty well Cableguyone. UberX takes over 50% commission on shooooort rides. Pretty genious loss prevention method (and money maker).


I have been looking at details from all rides for a few months now, when i am bored. I see no rhyme or reason. I see a lot of negative numbers, and uber taking a buck something from rides over $10.


----------



## Allthehawgmaws (Sep 12, 2016)

Remember, you are under no obligation to accept rides so some drivers refuse to accept rides with low or no surge multipliers.

The algorithm seems to work in two steps. The first multiplies how much the rider pays (with no additional pay to driver). If a driver takes it, yippee for Uber.

Then, if no driver bites at base rates it provides a surge fare notification. I’m some cases (big sustained demand) they will just keep sending surge fares.

So, you want a bigger share of the fare, don’t accept rides without surge multipliers. You can also check the passenger app to get an idea what Uber is charging passengers in the area your in.

This doesn’t work for everyone but the ones who earn the most for their time are picky bout what rides they accept.


----------



## AmyLee (Dec 12, 2017)

Is there an easy way to see what rides have a surge fair? I have enough trouble trying to figure out if the pick up is in a "bad" area when the ping comes in.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

AmyLee said:


> Is there an easy way to see what rides have a surge fair? I have enough trouble trying to figure out if the pick up is in a "bad" area when the ping comes in.


If it shows a surge multiplier on the request, then the request has a surge multiplier. 

Its easier To look at it this way, the pax is not your customer. They are ubers customer. Uber is your customer and you agreed to give uber rides for your cities rate. Uber then resell that service at their discretion. That happens in industries across the world all the time.

In fact I sont think Uber should show how much the pac pays, it really shouldn't matter to the driver. They only do this because they insist on the pax actually being a customer of the driver and uber just takes a fee. With the new fee structure, that has become less than accuraye. It is also how they structure the taxes, in that the 1099 you receive all be of the gross amount then uber tells you how much their fees are that we are to expense out on our end.

I'm sure theres some tax benefit for doing it this way.


----------



## Allthehawgmaws (Sep 12, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> If it shows a surge multiplier on the request, then the request has a surge multiplier.
> 
> Its easier To look at it this way, the pax is not your customer. They are ubers customer. Uber is your customer and you agreed to give uber rides for your cities rate. Uber then resell that service at their discretion. That happens in industries across the world all the time.
> 
> ...


Uber doesn't want to be a transportation company. They don't want to be a taxi company, they want to be a tech platform, like eBay. Like eBay, they have to be trasperent about fees or risk becoming the actual seller of items and then be responsible for things like sales taxes. Uber doesn't want to be a transportation company and then be subject to corresponding regulations.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Be at the right place at the right time when pax requests.
> 
> Just because you like long rides doesnt mean someone needs one. When they do need one, maybe you'll be in the middle of another ride, or maybe it'll happen when you take a pee break.
> 
> It's not that hard to understand that it's mostly luck and chance.


Hang out near hotels and suburbs if you're hoping for a longer ride.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Don't worry about how much uber takes from the ride. Uber takes whatever they want. What you need to know is that drivers get paid by miles and time...and that's all you need to know. Why do drivers care how much uber gets when they can do nothing to change it. Worry about what you get out of the ride and if it's profitable for you.


If we were employees I'd agree.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

sfuberxdr said:


> Mears answered it pretty well Cableguyone. UberX takes over 50% commission on shooooort rides. Pretty genious loss prevention method (and money maker).


Right. Most rides are short too. So the effect is that on most rides they take nearly 50%. See sig. I think we should demand $5 minimum per trip actually going to the driver.



CJfrom619 said:


> Don't worry about how much uber takes from the ride. Uber takes whatever they want. What you need to know is that drivers get paid by miles and time...and that's all you need to know. Why do drivers care how much uber gets when they can do nothing to change it. Worry about what you get out of the ride and if it's profitable for you.


I care because I can drive a taxi (with someone else paying maintenance and repairs) and get 50%. Plus the pay per mile for taxis here is $2 a mile. It is also about respect. I'm the one actually providing the service and paying for the vehicle and the gas. I need to get at least 50% of the fare.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Right. Most rides are short too. So the effect is that on most rides they take nearly 50%. See sig. I think we should demand $5 minimum per trip actually going to the driver.
> 
> I care because I can drive a taxi (with someone else paying maintenance and repairs) and get 50%. Plus the pay per mile for taxis here is $2 a mile. It is also about respect. I'm the one actually providing the service and paying for the vehicle and the gas. I need to get at least 50% of the fare.


Maybe that's why a lot of drivers are unhappy with uber.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

AmyLee said:


> Is there an easy way to see what rides have a surge fair? I have enough trouble trying to figure out if the pick up is in a "bad" area when the ping comes in.


When a ride request comes in, it will include the surge amount if there is one. Also included are the pax rating, the number of minutes away pax are, and whether it's X or Pool.

Also, after you accept a ride request, you can tap the upper right hand corner (where the 3 small parallel lines are) to get trip details: pax name, pickup address, their rating and the surge or boost amount, if any. You should get into the habit of taking a screenshot of every trip's Detail screen, so you can later confirm you've been paid correctly for each trip.

Good luck! 

Edited to add 2 screenshot examples.

One is the clipboard (trip details page) that has the pax rating, pick up address, surge amount, etc.

The other is the cancellation screen which I always screenshot prior to canceling a rider that doesn't show up, you have to wait until that red cancellation box pops up in order to collect your cancellation fee payment.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

AmyLee said:


> Is there an easy way to see what rides have a surge fair? I have enough trouble trying to figure out if the pick up is in a "bad" area when the ping comes in.


Looks like these. Notice the 1.3x and 1.5x. That means 30% or 50% surge.


----------



## AmyLee (Dec 12, 2017)

I guess I have to look more carefully. I swear my pop up does not look like your screen shots. Also, how do I view the "notes" a use leaves. Like apt # or other directions.


----------

